# Jeanette Biedermann in durchsichtigem Dress und Overknees|



## Snoopy (25 Dez. 2014)

Servus zusammen!

Ich bin beim stöbern auf einen Auftritt von Jeanette aufmerksam geworden. Das muß im ZDF gewesen sein, das Video existiert leider nicht mehr.

Wahrscheinlich hat die gute wieder mal zuviel gezeigt und hinterher war´s ihr peinlich. Hat das Ding evtl. jemand?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sLS56VWWEm0

Danke und noch schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Knödelschubser (25 Dez. 2014)

Das hier? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6zfyL-UzX8 oder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9M9pOXr6D8 oder gar http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...6-jeanette-biedermann-willkommen-2013-hd.html ?


----------



## Snoopy (11 Jan. 2015)

Das scheint es wohl zu sein. Warum es überall entfernt wurde weiß der Geier - soviel sieht man auch wieder nicht.

Und nach "Ewig" hätte ich als allerletztes gesucht, diese lächerliche Band hat Jeanette gar nicht verdient...


----------



## Chip0978 (13 Jan. 2015)

schade wenn so etwas verschwindet


----------



## theone1989 (24 Mai 2022)

echt schade


----------

